# Just learned something very important



## Moonlight (Mar 10, 2013)

For all you other newbie goat owners out there who are getting a bottle baby, please read this. Never heat your goats milk in the microwave! It will kill all the nutrients and good things that are in the milk. Instead, heat the milk in a baby bottle warmer or warmer made especially for heating up milk.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

All baby bottles should be heated by placing the bottle in a pot of hot water...enough to heat it but not cook it

I use a small soda bottle with a pritchard teat, the entire bottle fits perfectly into a wide mouth quart jar filled half full of very hot tap water  I just shake the bottle every few minutes to ensure even warming.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

That actually goes for any food. Read this article. http://www.apparentlyapparel.com/2/post/2011/08/why-did-russia-ban-the-use-of-microwave-ovens.html


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

it might be on youtube .... but I saw this experiment that was done with elementary school kids. They planted seeds and 1 gave tap water and the other microwave water. Amazing to see the results. The microwave plant died.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

I suck for this, but I always make sure to read BOTH sides of an argument before taking a stand...

http://www.nytimes.com/2006/10/17/health/17real.html?_r=0

People tend to be reactionary. I rarely believe anything anyone tells me that is extremely radical in one direction or another. In my experience most of life is pretty moderate. 

Edit: Also you shouldn't heat baby bottles in a microwave because it heats unevenly causing hot spots of scalded milk. It is both bad to scald milk and can cause an infant to be burned by what feels like a safe bottle. I'm just no fun.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

LilBleatsFarm said:


> it might be on youtube .... but I saw this experiment that was done with elementary school kids. They planted seeds and 1 gave tap water and the other microwave water. Amazing to see the results. The microwave plant died.


Did they boil the tap water first? If not the experiment was flawed. Both samples have to have been heated to the same temperature or else all you've learned is boiled water is not as goodfor plants as fresh.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Well I always heat my milk in the microwave and my kids do just fine. 

I heat colostrum in warm water though.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Im with Keren, I always heat mine in the microwave, havnt had them seem to do bad with the way I heat there milk. I have to be honest feeding 7-8 babies at a time, I just dont have time to wait for the water to heat the bottles. I also heat the colustrum in warm water cause I made it nasty in the microwave, so learned my lesson.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Guilty as charged,microwaver here,my kids are fine!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I use a small double boiler. It works great and only takes a few minutes to heat the milk.


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

I microwave too, and my twins are thriving.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

See when ive just got one i find it a lot easier o pop one bottle in the microwave for a minute. Wjen i have a bunch of bottles i stick them in a bucket fill the bucket with hot water and in ten minutes they are warm. 

Bt i have movedto cold nilk feeding abyway so i dont heat up many bottles anymore


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Microwaver here too!


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

I heat my milk in a soda bottle on the stove in hot water. I just use the smallest pot I have and not a lot of water. It really only takes a minute for the water to heat up.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

With the lambs, we heated their bottles in the microwave and they seemed to grow fine. 

For Baxter, we're heating up water in the microwave in a quart jar with a wooden spoon in the water as a safety measure since you're not supposed to microwave plain water, and then heating the bottle in the water. He's growing fine, too.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I microwave but not in the actual bottle - then I shake it real good though and make sure the milk is heated evenly 

Im all for convenience  might not be the healthiest but so far none of my bottle babies have died


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

StaceyRosado said:


> I microwave but not in the actual bottle - then I shake it real good though and make sure the milk is heated evenly
> 
> Im all for convenience  might not be the healthiest but so far none of my bottle babies have died


Exactly what I do!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

StaceyRosado said:


> I microwave but not in the actual bottle - then I shake it real good though and make sure the milk is heated evenly


Me, too. My first bottle baby delivered twins in January.


----------

